# Stoney Woods Farm Birth Announcements!



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Our buck must have been a busy guy when we put him out with our 4 girls in July because within a week he managed to catch all 4 of them!

We have been so busy between new babies and Christmas that I am just now getting to post about our new additions! We started with our first doe, Cordelia, having triplets on the morning of 12/19. She had two bucklings and a doeling, though the last buckling was stillborn. The other buckling we ended up pulling to bottle feed because he was so tiny. Cordelia still has her doeling with her. My son named the doeling Hershey and my nephew named the buckling Buckshot!

Our next doe, Giselle, decided to join in on the fun a couple hours later and delivered twins, a buckling and a doeling. We pulled the buckling off of her that day after he had colostrum because she only had 1 good teat. We ended up taking the doeling too the next day, because she was no longer able to feed her because she ended up with 2 blown teats. Giselle was started to get better and her udder was going down, but sadly when we went out to feed one evening we found that she had passed. My daughter named the buckling Oreo and my niece named the doeling Miss Kay. So we are bottle feeding Miss Kay and Oreo along with Buckshot.

I woke up suddenly at 4:00 a.m. the next morning, 12/20, and decided to check on the new arrivals since I was awake, but to my surprise our FF, Candace, had just delivered a doeling. So I called my husband in the house to bring me everything I needed to get them set up in a pen too. My son named the doeling, Miracle, because it was a miracle that I woke up. Candace and Miracle are doing really well and I couldn't have asked for a better momma!

Our last girl, Bernice, who was by far the biggest out of the 4 decided to wait until Monday morning, 12/22 and she had a quick delivery of 2 bucklings and a doeling. My niece named the doeling, Angel, my nephew named 1 buckling Squirrel and my husband named the other one Ricky. Bernice is doing an awesome job raising these 3 rambunctious babies!

Tomorrow I will start letting the mommas and their babies out of the barn during the day and we will just lock them up at nighttime until they are about a month old and then they can just come and go in the barn as they please.

We are really happy with how this year went with the exception of losing Giselle and the stillborn baby. Here are some pictures of our 8 new additions and their daddy, Beethoven!

Picture 1: Beethoven
Picture 2: Buckshot when he was in the house.
Picture 3: Miss Kay and Buckshot
Picture 4: Oreo
Picture 5: Bernice's triplets
Picture 6: Angel
Picture 7: Squirrel
Picture 8: Ricky
Picture 9: Hershey
Picture 10: Miracle


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Sorry about your losses.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Great looking kids...sorry for losses...


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you both. When we found Giselle my daughter was with me, she took it really hard so to ease her pain we decided to let her keep Giselle's daughter, Miss Kay


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, conrgats! Love all the color! Sorry to hear about Giselle.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats, they're all beautiful! Angel is definitely my favorite


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks! We are enjoying them and all their personalities ;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! So great that all 4 does came in to heat right together and great that the buck got them all covered.

I also think it is super interesting that the doeling was the strongest & largest of Cordelia's triplets! When I have multiples, my bucklings tend to trump the doelings.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Congratulations! So great that all 4 does came in to heat right together and great that the buck got them all covered.
> 
> I also think it is super interesting that the doeling was the strongest & largest of Cordelia's triplets! When I have multiples, my bucklings tend to trump the doelings.


Thanks, it was crazy to have them all kid pretty close to each other but it is also nice to be done and have the babies be pretty much the same age and on the same time table!

I thought it was interesting too, usually it is the bucklings that are larger than the doelings when we have multiples!


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats they are beautiful


----------

